# MTA Convention Evart, MI Aug. 25-27



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I know it is a long ways off, but thought I would post this now while we still have a lot of people active on this board. Just trying to get as many of you interested in this event as I possibly can.

For those that don't know the Michigan Trappers Association host an annual convention every year. This past year was our first at Evart and the grounds were very well recieved by the vendors and those in attendance. This years event will be held on Aug. 25-27 at the Osceola 4-H and FFA fairgrounds in Evart. The grounds are located right in Evart on US 10.

I will try and summarize as best I can what you can expect at the convention. Last year we filled three of the buildings on the fairgrounds with vendors, plus numerous folks that were tailgaiting. There are supply dealers from across the country that attend this event. Supplies will be available for trapping and predator calling. There are also ongoing demos on how to catch critters, and fur handling demos put on through out the day so you can learn proper fur handling as well. There are also several activities for childres so you don't have to leave them at home either.

I believe the gate addmission is $5/day, and there is an extra charge for camping on the grounds as well, but it is minimal. I want to say around $15/night, but can't remember right off hand. Either way it is a cheap weekend for camping and you will have the opportunity to learn a ton about trapping.

I've done my best this season to try and help as many of you on here as I can get interested in trapping and become successful at it. Now I am asking you to help me out with one of my goals. This year I would like you to help me ge 1,000 people to attend our convention. Attend the convention yourself and tell as many people as you can about it.

We've had around 850 in attendance in the past couple of years, but this year I want to set the bar a little higher. Please help us achieve that goal.

Joe


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe,
I plan on attending it this year. I heard you were gonna show us some of the latest and greatest moves that are currently being used by some of te best Ballet dancers across the United States. If not I at least want to try some of your award winning venison.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Should make this a sticky..:bouncy: So we don't forget.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Last year was the 2ns year at Evart. It has been held at Alma in the past. It will have anything you can dream of for trapping and good prices to. Don't miss it.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll be going, heck I ain't never been to a ballet. (did I spell it right guy's) I bet Joe doing ballet would look somthing like twinkle toes, Fred Flintstone doing the yaba daba dooo!:tdo12:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

FixedBlade is correct. Last year was our second year in Evart. Either way it is a good site for a convention.
Well it is a good thing I sit on the b.o.d. for the MTA. Looks like I'm going to have to convince them to put on a ballet demo for you guys. :lol: Never in my life have I met such a group of new aged trendy trappers. I guess we'll have to put in a cappachino machine for all of you too. :lol: Did I mention the annual dinner will be tofu with bean sprouts, and side of pumpkin rhine for dessert. You can wash it all down with a creamy asparagus health drink as well.  

Joe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Joe R. said:


> FixedBlade is correct. Last year was our second year in Evart. Either way it is a good site for a convention.
> Well it is a good thing I sit on the b.o.d. for the MTA. Looks like I'm going to have to convince them to put on a ballet demo for you guys. :lol: Never in my life have I met such a group of new aged trendy trappers. I guess we'll have to put in a cappachino machine for all of you too. :lol: Did I mention the annual dinner will be tofu with bean sprouts, and side of pumpkin rhine for dessert. You can wash it all down with a creamy asparagus health drink as well.
> 
> Joe


i heard joe had ballet seminars both sat and sun at 2pm&4pm:lol: i will be there for sure unless something really big gets in the way. maybe we can have a campout for us ms members that weekend. my property is 20 miles away from evart off of 66 and theres a chain of lakes right down the road for some fishing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My parents live 5 miles east of M66 off US10. Gonna try and make itl


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Glad to see there is some interest in the convention. You guys really won't know how much you can learn in a weekend by attending this convention. You won't only learn from the demos, but by bs'ing with them as well. I've probably learned more around the campfire over the years then from the demos. Truely a great experience. I've been going to these conventions for close to 20 years now. Don't know what I would do if I missed one. My season just wouldn't feel complete.

Joe


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I also highly recommend the MTA Convention!!!

Hopefully I will be in attendance, along with my Tipi.

Last year I was headed to Colorado for an Elk Hunt at the time of the convention. And the year before we were in Alaska.

Joe R., I will make this thread a "Sticky", as suggested, which might help you hit the 1,000 mark  .


----------



## 3mancubs (Jan 10, 2005)

The convention is always a great time, and my kids have a blast there.
Just make sure to travel light. Because you're going to leave with more then you planned on.
BTW I love cappuccino. And seeing how it's in August, do you think we could get a frozen cappuccino maker?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Never been to the convention,but for sure plan on going!I Know a few buddies of mine that would also like to come and learn some knew stuff.Don't worry Joe, we will hit the 1000 mark.Also look foward to meeting some of the regular comedians on the site in reallife:lol: 

Mike


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Mike,

I can almost gaurantee some comic relief at the convention. I hang around with a great bunch of guys and meet a few more every year. I can't tell you the number of times I've been in tears from laughing so hard.  The convention is a lot like deer camp. The same stories get told over and over and never seem to get old. Of course you have to add a few new ones every year as well. :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Mike,

Joe has the stories alright. Some how homemade spirits or wine usually make it around the stories. The MTA puts on a heck of a show. I really like convention time. Its almost like trapping season. See your old friends and meet some new ones. Sit down with lure makers and BS. Plus Joe does put on a heck of a feed. But for some reason it is all gone buy the time I make it over. I see how the walleye bite this season and see If I can bring some eye's. Plus I know I should have a boat load of perch by that time also.

Dave


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Dave,

If you can hook me up with some perch I will gaurantee you a full plate. I don't see me getting many this year. I should be able to get some walleye though. If you bring the perch I'll even play waiter and bring it to you. They've been teaching me manners at ballet class you know.:yikes: :lol: 

Joe
BTW it's funny what them home brewed spirits will do to a guy. Atleast I haven't earned any new nick names because of it like a few people I know.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Joe,

We'll just see about those perch. But only if the walleyes stop biting some time by Aug. 1st.

I am with you Joe sure am glad the homemade stuff hasn't claimed me just yet!!!!

I will see if I can get a few more tins of that CHEAP wintergreen crap you get in a tin also before the convention for free. FWIW Two tins of skoal wintergreen for 5.99 at the local store here buddy. At that price I may just give a buddy a tin of the GOOD STUFF!!!!!!


Dave


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Dave,
I got some homemade moonshine that will make a guy do weird things, we'll give it to Joe and by the end of the night we'll be calling him Prancer!!!!



Dave Lyons said:


> Joe,
> 
> We'll just see about those perch. But only if the walleyes stop biting some time by Aug. 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Man you two are beginning to remind me of all my college buddies. There are some funny stories there as well. Always trying to egg the other one one. Who ever was the butt end of the joke was usually the one that got affected by the spirits first.
Dave I'll let you know closer to the convention about that wintergreen stuff. Been trying to kick the habit. Figure I better start now before I head back to work. BTW you still owe me a drink from our little side bet last year. :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

O God Joes trying to kick the wintergreen habit. Good Luck buddy and I feel very sorry for anyone around you. HAHAHA not to funny I know I tried and I was ready to KILL someone anyone that was in my way. If all else fails just send me the money you would spent and I will save it for you.

Dave


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Heck......I didn't know it was going to be a party !!! Evart is a short drive from my house.......count me in !!!!


----------

